# Few I just bought



## wvhillbilly (Mar 4, 2007)

Just got back from Stoneys (160 mile round trip) Bougth these from him[]

 The Beers:
 5-Reymann Brewing Co Wheeling WV
 2-Schmulbach Brewing Co Wheeling WV
 2-E.B.Co Elkins WV
 1-Clarksburg Brewing Co Clarksburg WV


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres one for you milk guys[]

 Clarksburg Dairy V for Victory Buy War Bonds & Stamps


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 4, 2007)

The Pat D Cokes from Romney and Clarksburg


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 4, 2007)

Stratford Springs Wheeling WV
 Kramers Bottling Works Davis WV
 Milkints Bottling Works- I think from Thomas WV


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 4, 2007)

Whistle Bottling Co Terra Alta WV
 Soda Water Chero Cola Bott Co Keyser WV
 Property of Coca Cola Bottling WKS Sistersville WV
 Kramer Bottling Works Elkins WV
 Soda Water Coca Cola Elkins WV
 Terra Alta Bottling Co Terra Alta WV


----------



## wvhillbilly (Mar 4, 2007)

And the little hutch
 Excelsior Bottling Works Clarksburg WV
 Anyone have any info on this one??


----------



## bevyn (Mar 4, 2007)

nice bottles


----------

